# 3yr old Golden just started what appears to be Seperation Anxiety



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

She went from the center of your world to low man on totem pole. I have a co-worker who spends endless hours on the floor with her baby and bull mastiff (+200 pounds- Still a puppy himself less than 2 years old) so that the dog will not feel left out. She actually got a fake baby (makes the noises a baby might) when she found out she was pregnant and then started take walks with the dog and fake baby (sometimes carrying the fake baby or pushing it I a stroller). Baby = Only good things for her dog. Fake baby cried and if the dog went to the baby they got a treat or of the dog runs near the baby's crib because she I'd crying then then runs back to her he gets food to. She did tons of baby prep stuff too- Would have kids come over to have play dates with him. He could very easily hurt even an adult. The first thing she did when she got home from the hospital was take him for a walk while her hubby and parents got the baby into the house. He gets time each day with both she and her husband without the baby that is his time.

I think the baby gates is causing frustration for her. Have you tried a dog behaviorist yet? 

Was she socialized to little kids previous to you babies?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A trainer and a behaviorist are different, I would contact a behaviorist. This issue sounds like something you need help with from an expert. Has your dog been checked by your vet?Sometimes there can be an under lying medical problem such as thyroid, that can cause behavior problems.


----------

